# Sebaceous Cyst



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone had one removed from their scalp and if so how did you find it and what was the outcome?

Booked in privately for removal (conventional wide excision), thought I’d treat myself whilst having a mole removed from my arm.

More I read around it, thinking might be a pointless exercise. I clip my hair and/or completely shave it during warmer months so wondering if this is a possible cause?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Anyone had one removed from their scalp and if so how did you find it and what was the outcome?
> 
> Booked in privately for removal (conventional wide excision), thought I'd treat myself whilst having a mole removed from my arm.
> 
> More I read around it, thinking might be a pointless exercise. I clip my hair and/or completely shave it during warmer months so wondering if this is a possible cause?


Is it mainly for cosmetic reasons or it keeps becoming infected?

Ive done loads, its generally a 10 min procedure. Scarring is minimal as the excision is very very small, only big enough for the cyst to be removed.

The worst one Ive done was when it popped. It stinks the whole room out honestly.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Truth be told semi cosmetic but I clip or shave my hair so I was always worried about nicking it.

I’m glad I went to my GP over it now, long story short had a mole on my arm looked at while I was there. Wouldn’t have bothered just for the mole as no changes. Good job I did as it was malignant.

Cyst removal was fine, so far it doesn’t look to have come back so think the dermatologist got it all.


----------



## UkDetail2021 (Dec 21, 2020)

I have had one removed on the back one on the scalp and one that the doctor priced and drained on my bum, the cause can be a lot of reasons. Normally overproduction of sebum which on the whole is a good thing as you tend to have better looking skin as you age. 

For scarying the best was the one that was drained, but the sac needs to be pulled out as it can just fill up again.

The hair one left a small scab then a slight bump thats unnoticeable


----------

